# Neuheit - Berkley Urban Spirit Spinnrutenserie - zum Hammerpreis



## am-angelsport (6. November 2009)

Hallo Angelfreunde,​ 
TOP Aktuell

​ *Berkley
Urban Spirit
Spinnrutenserie
 
jetzt zum Hammerpreis

Neuheit 2010 - sofort lieferbar !!!!!!!!
*​ 
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...keywords=urban&search_in_description=&x=0&y=0






​ ​ 

ab 96,95 €-​
​ 
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...keywords=urban&search_in_description=&x=0&y=0



bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

